# balla sharks



## lebguy (Jun 18, 2009)

so i've got two ballas. they are both fairly small like 3 in. or so. i need to know how much and how often i should feed these guys for optimum growth. i'm using nutrafin max: complete flake food, for my community tank that they are in.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Most fish do best with multiple small feedings every day, kinda like people. So, that's probably a safe bet. Just no overfeeding, to avoid high nitrate problems. Feed them so that nothing is wasted after adding small amounts of food for a few minutes. They're going to get biiiiiiiig...have fun


----------



## Charlie_Tuna (Aug 26, 2008)

I was always partial to feeding my fish 3 times in a 24 hour period. But people vary with ideas on feeding.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I always try to feed 4-5 times a day but small amounts each time . I always left my lights on for about 15 hrs a day and my wife and I work different shifts so we can space out the feedings.


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes, fish are happier with multiple feedings each day. I might also suggest that you vary their diet a bit to include things like frozen bloodworms, brine shrimp, tubifex, etc, larger ones also like crickets.


----------



## lebguy (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks to all for the feedback


----------

